# Tough, but Fun Animal Quiz



## Bajachris (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey All,

I'm new here, so I thought I'd try to bring something fun with me.

I found a cool animal quiz that is tough!

See how you do and post your score

http://e-expeditions.com/quiz-test-your-animal-iq/

I'm sure a smart bunch like you will do better than I did.

I hope you like it because I don't like to show up empty handed.

I look forward to hearing your stories and telling you my lies!

Chris


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok. Who wants to be the guinea pig on this one? :-?


----------



## Bajachris (Apr 9, 2012)

No bad intentions.

I hope I didn't break any forum rules, I just thought you guys would get a kick out of the link.

I guess I don't blame you for being suspisious as I am new and this is my first post.

My appologies if I did something wrong.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow. I've never even seen pictures of most of them before.
6 right, mostly guessing


----------



## Bajachris (Apr 9, 2012)

I know! I've been hunting and fishing and watching TV for 40 years and somehow I missed several of those animals.

There's a couple that look taste and a couple damn ugly ones too!

Thanks for being the ginnypig.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks to my kids watching "Go Diego Go" I knew some of these!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

5 right. I suck. And wow, there are some nasty looking things our God has made huhh?

Wonder if they taste like chicken?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Nine, and I guessed often. The only thing that ticked me is I tried to psych it out. I thought no they wouldn't put in a plain old muskrat it must be a nutria. Wrong.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

9 As well. Second guessed myself on a few. I used to read Ranger Rick as a kid so I recognized most of them just not the names. Welcome to the sight by the way.


----------



## Bajachris (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the "welcome", I appreciate it.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

Bajachris said:


> stories and telling you my lies!
> 
> Chris


I must be dumber then a case of smiling rocks.

only 2 right and I guessed at pretty much all of them. I have seen a few of them but have no clue what their called.

welcome chris. very tuff quiz. and to the quote above.

ALL FISHERMAN ARE LIARS EXCEPT FOR YOU AND ME.

AND SOMETIMES I WOUNDER ABOUT YOU.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Bajachris said:


> I know! I've been hunting and fishing and watching TV for 40 years and somehow I missed several of those animals.
> 
> There's a couple that look taste and a couple damn ugly ones too!
> 
> Thanks for being the ginnypig.


No sweat. Just a new poster with links has a tendency to get the small hairs on the backs of necks up you know? :beer: I'll have to try it out when I'm not on my work computer. :wink:


----------

